# New white crown tail betta :) (Siamese fighting fish)



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi guys, just got this guy and have to show him off!!! 
He is a white crown tail betta, I have never seen another one like him for sale anywhere around here.
Absolutely love him, he is in a 32 ltr with a small bristlenose plecko.
Going to add some more plants when he is settled a bit more, trying not to upset him too much just now.

Got a few snaps of the little cheeky guy trying out some of the plecos algae flake lol


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Love white betta and that is stunning:mf_dribble:


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Pic of the tank now planted


----------



## xxcrystalxx (Jan 17, 2014)

looks great! very natural.whats the beauties name?? :smile:
i love bettas they have so much character.:flrt:


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

xxcrystalxx said:


> looks great! very natural.whats the beauties name?? :smile:
> i love bettas they have so much character.:flrt:


Thanks. He doesn't have a name yet, still undecided lol

I've added 5 ember tetras in with him also and all is good (so far lol) so the tank is looking really good now.

Bettas are awesome, they have their own personalities, he was flaring up at me when I went to see him so he naturaly had to be bought lol


----------



## xxcrystalxx (Jan 17, 2014)

Retic84 said:


> Thanks. He doesn't have a name yet, still undecided lol
> 
> I've added 5 ember tetras in with him also and all is good (so far lol) so the tank is looking really good now.
> 
> Bettas are awesome, they have their own personalities, he was flaring up at me when I went to see him so he naturaly had to be bought lol


you could call him casper :lol2:

yeah they are awesome.great home you have setup for him and his friends.:2thumb:


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

xxcrystalxx said:


> you could call him casper :lol2:
> 
> yeah they are awesome.great home you have setup for him and his friends.:2thumb:


Cheers. Never thought of Casper, quite a good name for him too lol.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Oooh he's lovely! I have betta too, just decided to keep females as well so recently set up a sorority tank


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Artisan said:


> Oooh he's lovely! I have betta too, just decided to keep females as well so recently set up a sorority tank


This little dude is just a pet for me, I just like watching them as they are in about everything lol.
You will have to keep us posted on how the breeding goes then :no1:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Retic84 said:


> This little dude is just a pet for me, I just like watching them as they are in about everything lol.
> You will have to keep us posted on how the breeding goes then :no1:


Mine are just pets too, just love the array of colours and tail types and the way they actually look pleased to see you, very nosey active fish. Don't plan on breeding at all. But by this time next week I will have 15 of them (mostly male & in separate or divided tanks) and my little group of ladies


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Where do you guys buy your fish? Every shop I have been to just sells really dull betta with mixed blues and reds nothing special, and most usual have really torn up tails. These are the one fish I can never find nice examples of


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

herper147 said:


> Where do you guys buy your fish? Every shop I have been to just sells really dull betta with mixed blues and reds nothing special, and most usual have really torn up tails. These are the one fish I can never find nice examples of


I get mine from breeders (in groups on FB)


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

herper147 said:


> Where do you guys buy your fish? Every shop I have been to just sells really dull betta with mixed blues and reds nothing special, and most usual have really torn up tails. These are the one fish I can never find nice examples of


I got this guy from amesbury aquatics, Shane the guy that owns it gets some lovely ones imported. Well worth a look if you are close by :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Retic84 said:


> I got this guy from amesbury aquatics, Shane the guy that owns it gets some lovely ones imported. Well worth a look if you are close by


I'm on the Wirral so wont be popping in anytime soon lol. I just bought some gorgeous imports (Dumbos) I have 4 females and 2 males arriving this morning funnily enough. Will get some pics up later Here are a few of my others I have for now lol
















And here are 2 (Dragons) of the 4 males i have coming (need to take pics of the Dumbo males when they arrive)


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Artisan said:


> I'm on the Wirral so wont be popping in anytime soon lol. I just bought some gorgeous imports (Dumbos) I have 4 females and 2 males arriving this morning funnily enough. Will get some pics up later Here are a few of my others I have for now lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some stunning bettas! :mf_dribble:

Love the crowntail in the 3rd pic down, colours are amazing.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Retic84 said:


> Some stunning bettas! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Love the crowntail in the 3rd pic down, colours are amazing.


Thank you  he is only young/little that one .... can't wait to see him grow


----------



## seager (Jul 5, 2013)

So nice! Love bettas! In the summer I'm gonna plant my 64L tank and either divide it for two males or have one male with some cories and shrimp. Unfortunately the only places around here that sell bettas are Pets At Home and they're usually pretty plain, so I might try Aquabid. Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

seager said:


> So nice! Love bettas! In the summer I'm gonna plant my 64L tank and either divide it for two males or have one male with some cories and shrimp. Unfortunately the only places around here that sell bettas are Pets At Home and they're usually pretty plain, so I might try Aquabid. Anyone have any experience with it?


Mate the guy I got mine off gets some real nice healthy looking ones in, he's going to start shipping too, I need to see him at the weekend so I could ask him when he's going to start if you want? I'll grab a few pics too.


----------



## seager (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah that would be great. I also just remembered seeing a really nice betta at the local pet shop once, so I could ask in there too :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

seager said:


> So nice! Love bettas! In the summer I'm gonna plant my 64L tank and either divide it for two males or have one male with some cories and shrimp. Unfortunately the only places around here that sell bettas are Pets At Home and they're usually pretty plain, so I might try Aquabid. Anyone have any experience with it?


Not gone the AB route myself. Don't fancy the stress of it all lol But there are plenty of well respected uk breeders on facebook who can post or courier, the same for some of the fish shops on there who will try and get what you want if you tell them, They get regular large imports some of them and you can look at vids or pics of individual fish and buy them here in the uk : victory:


----------



## seager (Jul 5, 2013)

Artisan said:


> Not gone the AB route myself. Don't fancy the stress of it all lol But there are plenty of well respected uk breeders on facebook who can post or courier, the same for some of the fish shops on there who will try and get what you want if you tell them, They get regular large imports some of them and you can look at vids or pics of individual fish and buy them here in the uk : victory:


Can you link or recommend any breeders on facebook? I don't know what I want so I'll have to do some browsing :mf_dribble:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

seager said:


> Can you link or recommend any breeders on facebook? I don't know what I want so I'll have to do some browsing :mf_dribble:


I'll PM you : victory:


----------

